# has n e body used synthol???....



## jeb (Apr 29, 2005)

has anybody used synthol before on your normal cycles?? if so how many cc's or iu's in your rotation shots and where?? did you see any changes???


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 29, 2005)

synthol is not an anabolic. It's just oil, and serves no purpose other than cosmetic regardless of what people say. Ive heard people say that injecting synthol can actually stretch the fascia, thus making it easier to build muscle once the oil breaks down, but IMO that's crap.


----------



## goodguy12 (Apr 30, 2005)

i never use synthol before but im plaining to in the next year of so.right now my goal is to reach 19 inch arms(little over 18teen right now)then give syntho  a try.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

goodguy12 said:
			
		

> i never use synthol before but im plaining to in the next year of so.right now my goal is to reach 19 inch arms(little over 18teen right now)then give syntho  a try.


You are crazy!


----------



## goodguy12 (Apr 30, 2005)

first congratulate on haveing 5,000 post in less then a year .you most have a lots of time on your hands. 
before saying you crazy why dont you tell me why im crazy.
takeing synthol in a safe and smart way will most likely be a good idea.im training for my fourth bbing meet.i wpuld love to come in with 20 guns!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

goodguy12 said:
			
		

> first congratulate on haveing 5,000 post in less then a year .you most have a lots of time on your hands.
> before saying you crazy why dont you tell me why im crazy.
> takeing synthol in a safe and smart way will most likely be a good idea.im training for my fourth bbing meet.i wpuld love to come in with 20 guns!!


Thank you, you can send my gift to Min0lee@aol.com . 
I have a picture of inspiration for you.

See, with synthol you can impress all the guys and get all the babes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

goodguy12 said:
			
		

> first congratulate on haveing 5,000 post in less then a year .you most have a lots of time on your hands.
> before saying you crazy why dont you tell me why im crazy.
> takeing synthol in a safe and smart way will most likely be a good idea.im training for my fourth bbing meet.i wpuld love to come in with 20 guns!!


Maybe not crazy, just stupid.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

But first theres the other side of synthol


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

OOPS....he needs a refill....is that synthetic oil he needs?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

*The before pic....*

Not really bad.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

*The after pic....*

yuck, he looks like shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

Look in all seriousness, don't do it. 
Your body will reject it and besides your biceps will be uneven.


----------



## Stu (Apr 30, 2005)

alot of people use synthol it gets bad press because theres a few that abuse it, just like steroids


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

I admit I had a bad experiment with it.........I have the horrid pics....it made me grow in parts unmentionable.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I admit I had a bad experiment with it.........I have the horrid pics....it made me grow in parts unmentionable.




Synthol induced Gyno?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> alot of people use synthol it gets bad press because theres a few that abuse it, just like steroids


 yes, but synthol has no anabolic properties whatsoever, unlike steroids. Some idiots claim it does stretch the fascia, but this has never been proven. Literally, all you are doing is injecting a pool of oil into your muscles so they will look more full. I can't think of a reason to use synthol.


----------



## goodguy12 (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I admit I had a bad experiment with it.........I have the horrid pics....it made me grow in parts unmentionable.


could you post some pics?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

Sure...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! I've managed to avoid that pic so far LOL.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

This was me before the Synthol......


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

Front shot, see from this picture I look normal but that's changed.........


----------



## LW83 (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This was me before the Synthol......



god, you're beautiful


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Front shot, see from this picture I look normal but that's changed.........


 PM him the next one...I'm not looking at it again.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

No, I think it's necessary that todays youth learn the consequences of Synthol injecting.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

Is that really you min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

Who else would it be?


----------



## goodguy12 (Apr 30, 2005)

is this a joke!


----------



## LW83 (Apr 30, 2005)

no, this is a VERY serious issue :|


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

This what happens when Synthol goes bad.
I can no longer shower in the girls bathroom without the woman gossiping, all of my G-strings no longer fit..I can't even have my man go down on me anymore. Am I not *human*!

Here.....you asked for it.


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn, now that's an enlarged clitoris, are you sure that's not from high doses of test and d-bol?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Damn, now that's an enlarged clitoris, are you sure that's not from high doses of test and d-bol?


Could be, I'm not so sure now. It could also be when I mixed Creatine and Synthol together.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Could be, I'm not so sure now. It could also be when I mixed Creatine and Synthol together.


 So did you drink the synthol post workout and inject the creatine?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2005)

No I injected both, I was told by the guy who sold me the stuff it would be the most effective way to use it.


----------



## jeb (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't think it's permanet though but read this.

You have in your hands the short cut to massive arms, calves or rear deltoids. You are about to jump two years in the next three weeks. The oil blends with the muscle fibres causing an internal swelling in the muscle. The effect is size and definition. Unlike Esiclene which blurs definition, this product makes you look harder:

Start with 1ML, deep into the muscle with a 1/4 inch needle. Be sure to use sterile technique at all times. Continue at this rate for ten days. Then increase to 2ML a day for ten days. Now 3ML a day until the muscle gain stops

Now return to 1ML a day for 30 days. Now 1ML twice a week for four weeks. Now 1ML once a week for four weeks.

The gain should now be permanent...... Arms will be a good 2 inches up after three weeks and hold. After a four month break a further gain can be made by repeating the cycle.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not permanent unless you inject it by the quart like Gregg Valentino.


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2005)

jeb said:
			
		

> I don't think it's permanet though but read this.
> 
> You have in your hands the short cut to massive arms, calves or rear deltoids. You are about to jump two years in the next three weeks. The oil blends with the muscle fibres causing an internal swelling in the muscle. The effect is size and definition. Unlike Esiclene which blurs definition, this product makes you look harder:
> 
> ...



gains from synthol are definetly not permanent


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 30, 2005)

thats like 60cc of oil in a month into one muscle....that is just wrong and its probably very unsafe.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> gains from synthol are definetly not permanent


 Personally I don't even consider them gains, it's just temporary edema basically. Having 22" arms isn't worth a shit when you can't even curl the 25lb dumbbells.


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Having 22" arms isn't worth a shit when you can't even curl the 25lb dumbbells.



having 22" arms with no striations or decent seperation isn't very impressive either.  big arms are overrated anyway especially if they aren't symmetrical with the rest of your body.   

it kills me at the gym to see these guys with 19-20" arms with 26" quads !


----------



## gococksDJS (May 1, 2005)

There used to be this guy who lifted at my gym, who we referred to as Twinkle Toes. His upper body was massive, he had huge arms, and a massive back, but i swear his quads were about 24". I was afraid he would snap them in half while doing shrugs.


----------



## Viktor (May 1, 2005)

jeb said:
			
		

> has anybody used synthol before on your normal cycles?? if so how many cc's or iu's in your rotation shots and where?? did you see any changes???



you might want to check out the bigA's SEO guide. very detailed, just follow the instructions, you cant go wrong. 

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=205

its my second week using the stuff, and i have defenitely added at least an inch to my arms and it looks perfectly natural. synthol is great, the only downfall is the post muscle soreness. I mean real PAIN! Imagine injecting 1-3CCs into the same spot for 30 days! Before i started i knew that synthol injections were painfull, but i thought i could handle it. Now I still have 2 weeks to go and i am not sure if i am up for it. I am using it on my delts, arms, chest, i am doing 36 injections a day. I cant even sleep at night because of the freaking pain, hell i cant even move my arms. You can forget about working out on synthol.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 1, 2005)

What? 36 injections a day? So your doing over 1000 injections in a 30 day period? Im not trying to be an ass, but if that number is true, please tell me how a temporary increase in the way your muscles look is worth that many injections.


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2005)

Viktor said:
			
		

> its my second week using the stuff, and i have defenitely added at least an inch to my arms and it looks perfectly natural



the fact remains that you are not increasing muscle tissue so what is the real point especially to go through all of that paing and discomfort for something that will just go away in time ?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 1, 2005)

What a waste of time IMO.


----------



## babylon (May 1, 2005)

yeah 12 shots per pec (that the only way to garantee you lift the muscle as a whole), 2 shots per each biceps head, 2 per each tricepes head, and 2 per each delt (front and lateral)...i defenitely feel like a pin couchon! i'd say 70% or even more of the size is permament, especially if are running gear at the same time. the fascia stretches and then fills with muscle. a lot of guys on professionalmuscle use it, and most of them keep almost all of their gains.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 1, 2005)

babylon even if it worked and 70% of the size was kept its not worth the risk and pain of it all...not to mention it doesn't look normal....why even workout if you want to do that to yourself. Its lame as hell and makes people look like shit...


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

I pretty sure these guys inject their penis with this junk.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 1, 2005)

babylon said:
			
		

> i'd say 70% or even more of the size is permament, especially if are running gear at the same time. the fascia stretches and then fills with muscle. a lot of guys on professionalmuscle use it, and most of them keep almost all of their gains.


 This is crap. Synthol is broken down in a matter of months unless you inject it like Gregg Valentino. Many people believe that synthol stretches the fascia, but this has never been shown to be true, especially if you say you can't lift while on synthol. If synthol was permanent, would guys like Markus Ruhl have to worry about having the smallest triceps among men comparable to his build? Steroids are proven to work because they greatly increase the cellular uptake of protein, but the idea of synthol stretching the fascia, giving you the ability to "fill that gap" with muscle is the same thing as people saying Elvis is still alive.


----------



## Witmaster (May 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I pretty sure these guys inject their penis with this junk.


no offense but you aparently did


----------



## min0 lee (May 1, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> no offense but you aparently did


It was a failed experimentation.


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2005)

babylon said:
			
		

> i'd say 70% or even more of the size is permament, especially if are running gear at the same time. the fascia stretches and then fills with muscle.



OMG ! I missed that.  well that might be the dumbest shit I have seen on this board ever.  so lets see an oil causes fascial to stretch and then it magically simulates hypertrophy and/or hyperplasia.     

gee I wonder why the top heavyweight IFBB pro's don't use synthol.  maybe because it's crap !


----------



## Viktor (May 2, 2005)

thats bullshit. unless you have used it yourself you are not qualified to make that statement. try doing a search on synthol, and you'll that its backed up by many ifbb pros. I happen to personally know people who have used it and kept most of their gains. you may also check out promuscle, there is a lot of threads with ppl posting  their experience. you sound really dumb cause you have no idea what you talking about.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2005)

Viktor said:
			
		

> thats bullshit. unless you have used it yourself you are not qualified to make that statement. try doing a search on synthol, and you'll that its backed up by many ifbb pros. I happen to personally know people who have used it and kept most of their gains. you may also check out promuscle, there is a lot of threads with ppl posting  their experience. you sound really dumb cause you have no idea what you talking about.



like I said TOP IFBB heavyweight pro's.  like the ones that actually WIN in competition meaning they place in the top 3.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2005)

Viktor said:
			
		

> its my second week using the stuff, and i have defenitely added at least an inch to my arms and it looks perfectly natural.



why don't you post some pictures ? and don't give any of this I don't have a digital camera crap.  if you can afford to use gear you can afford a digital camera.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> why don't you post some pictures ? and don't give any of this I don't have a digital camera crap.  if you can afford to use gear you can afford a digital camera.



I second that one!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 2, 2005)

How about going to the gym and getting a pump in your muscles from pumping iron. Use the pump to stretch the fascia...maybe you don't workout enough to naturally make those muscles big....so now you turn to shooting yourself with oil to "pump up"....lame lame lame lame LAME!!!!!!!!

IMO there is not even ONE top pro BBer that uses that shit to get big.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> why don't you post some pictures ? and don't give any of this I don't have a digital camera crap.  if you can afford to use gear you can afford a digital camera.


You'll never see those pictures.


----------



## LAM (May 2, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> IMO there is not even ONE top pro BBer that uses that shit to get big.



exactly...Ronnie doesn't use it.  Dorian didn't use it, Lee Haney didn't, Samir didn't, Chris Dickerson didn't, Franco didn't and neither did Arnold.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2005)

You can tell the difference any way.


----------



## goodguy12 (May 3, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> How about going to the gym and getting a pump in your muscles from pumping iron. Use the pump to stretch the fascia...maybe you don't workout enough to naturally make those muscles big....so now you turn to shooting yourself with oil to "pump up"....lame lame lame lame LAME!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMO there is not even ONE top pro BBer that uses that shit to get big.


hahahahaha not one hahahahaha 
look at marcus ruhl shoulders!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 3, 2005)

goodguy12 said:
			
		

> hahahahaha not one hahahahaha
> look at marcus ruhl shoulders!!



He might use the stuff to aid in his freaky shoulders.....but then again where does the guy place in all the major events? Sure as hell isn't even in the top 5.....sometimes not even the top 10....POINT BEING....the shit is LAME!!!!


----------



## babylon (May 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> why don't you post some pictures ? and don't give any of this I don't have a digital camera crap.  if you can afford to use gear you can afford a digital camera.



wtf now you are suggesting that its IMPOSSIBLE to make gains with synthol?   it would involve posting the before photos as well and i dont have those.


----------



## babylon (May 3, 2005)

bro you made you point, you are against synthol. honestly i could not care less about what you think of it, the way i see its just a shortcut...same as with AAS. as long as you dont substitute it for hardwork seo use is fine.


----------



## MaxiumPump (May 3, 2005)

Its like its not what you know when you come to people its what they perceive they know of you that becomes the person thats in their heads then you will aways be fighting an uphill battle of wits


----------



## gococksDJS (May 3, 2005)

goodguy12 said:
			
		

> hahahahaha not one hahahahaha
> look at marcus ruhl shoulders!!


 so did he just forget to put some in his triceps or does he not care that he has some of the smallest triceps of guys his size?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> so did he just forget to put some in his triceps or does he not care that he has some of the smallest triceps of guys his size?



I was totally thinking the same thing bro...Marcus has some small as hell tris when you look at the rest of him..Maybe he can't reach them with his synthol pin?


----------

